# Buckscore



## kirbydog (Mar 22, 2009)

I recently purchased Buckscore online to help score bucks captured on trail cams. I took a couple of buck mounts and took photos of them to practice on. Every time I score the deer, they are not even close to being accurate. I have emailed the company asking for help, but have never received a response. So far, I am very dissapointed in the program and also the neglect of the service department.


----------



## Smoman (Jul 27, 2010)

kirbydog said:


> I recently purchased Buckscore online to help score bucks captured on trail cams. I took a couple of buck mounts and took photos of them to practice on. Every time I score the deer, they are not even close to being accurate. I have emailed the company asking for help, but have never received a response. So far, I am very dissapointed in the program and also the neglect of the service department.


I have scored over 50 bucks with this program and have been +-5" every time. What kind of problems are you having. I have had the best luck with using the ear measurement. Watch his tutorials on scoring...that made a huge difference in my scoring. To be honest....it is scary accurate.

The type of picture, angle and more matters too.

Smoman


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Smoman said:


> I have scored over 50 bucks with this program and have been +-5" every time. What kind of problems are you having. I have had the best luck with using the ear measurement. Watch his tutorials on scoring...that made a huge difference in my scoring. To be honest....it is scary accurate.
> 
> The type of picture, angle and more matters too.
> 
> Smoman


I Use it and have been + or - 5 as well!

I like it a lot.


----------

